# My Chameleon



## Tatooineboy (Mar 23, 2008)

Baron, my 5 month old male Veiled Chameleon 

He is very camera shy and always moves to hide when I open up his cage. Though the photo doesn't show it very strongly, tints of yellow are beginning to come through in his colouring. Baron consumes crickets but now loves Dubia Roaches!

Anyways, comments are always welcome.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Very Cool!! i was going to get a chameleon but decided i would get a tortoise. He looks great!!!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 24, 2008)

Chameleons are awesome! Looks like just a little guy. Wait till he gets big with that big crest on the top of his head! Getting a male is also a very good idea when having just one chamelon becasue females tend get egg bound with no mate.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 24, 2008)

He's gorgeous. I've always like chameleons. Look forward to seeing more of him and the changes in him as time goes on.


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

He is beautiful!
I love veileds, they all look like grandpas to me, wise and suspicious, I just can't provide the humidity and vairiety of bugs they need to stay aliv...

I look forward to more pics.


Is he hissy?


----------



## Itort (Mar 24, 2008)

Where are this guys native to? He looks great. I've always been fascinated by them but never had the courage to try one.


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! I'll keep posting pictures as he grows- and he is growing very quickly!

Cam, yeah, humidity is a must for these guys. They have to be misted about 2-4 times a day and have constant dripping water, otherwise they'll become dehydrated. Plus they eat insects. I use Dubia Roaches and they seem to work the best. Crickets are cheaper, but they can be noisey and stinkie.

As for him being hissy . . . no, not really. He just avoids me at all times. Anything I have to clean the cage, he tries to flee the quickest way possible. Chameleons really are a "look and don't touch" kinda pet. Very pretty and fun to watch, but not to be inter-acted with.

Tortoises are much more personable


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Itort said:


> Where are this guys native to? He looks great. I've always been fascinated by them but never had the courage to try one.



Veiled Chameleons (which mine is) are from Yemen. Other species (panthers, jacksons, and so on) are from various parts of Africa, including Madagascar. They're fun pets but aren't very personable. Too much stress will kill them. They're a very clean animal and must have constant misting and/or dripping water. Unlike most animals, Chameleons don't recognize standing water, such as a water dish, as a place to drink. Instead, they generally use it to make their "mess" in.

Don't let me scare you away from them, though! Chameleons are fun pets, though. Their set-up usually costs more than the actual pet. Like most reptiles, if you're going to get one, buy from a breeder and not from the pet stores. Once you get one, you'll be very glad that you did  They're very gratifiying pets.

If you're the slightest bit interested in Chameleons, I encourage you to join the Chameleon Forum and do some research before hand. http://www.chameleonforums.com/forum.php The forums there are much like these ones and have some extremely helpful information and experts that browse the threads.


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you found a mister system and a dripper that works well?
I wanted to set up a dripper for our beardie...doesn't need the humidity but only 'sees' water when it is moving.

We had a mister for our cresteds that left all of the ewater OUTSIDE the enclosure...had a leak in the tank...all 3 of the same brand we tried.

Thanks!

Good to hear he just abvoids and doesn't want to bite ya

I LOVE the tiny little chams...drawing a blank on their name now...but after much research they seem even harder to keep alive than the Veileds.

May i ask where you bought him from? Just in case I talk myself back into one


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

I just use a spray bottle 3-4 times a day. As for a dripper, I use a plastic jub with three pin-pricked holes at the bottom  It drips onto the leaves like rain and he laps it up. The remaining water either drips down into the live plants or falls down into a collecting pan under the cage. Very easy clean-up 

I bought mine from a local breeder here in Cleveland, Ohio. The forum I listed previously has a Classifieds section/For Sale, so I'd look around in there. Or even check Kingsnake.com Look around for references, too.

Anymore questions, toss them my way. I'm no expert, but I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey that's a great drip system!

Thanks for the help...

I remember now
B. Thamnobates...Natal Dwarf Chameleon...


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

By the way...
How long do the Dubia Roaches survive? 
Do you have to water and feed them too?

Sorry so many ?'s
I too am looking for crix options...our other critters are into the worms more than anything, partly because after 100 crix escaped I do not offer them as often:shy:


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

They can survive longer than crix, thats for sure. Just feed them something high in protein and keep them slightly moist. They light dark areas, so a shady area would work well to keep them in 

Silkworms work well, but they're hard to keep. They only eat mulberry leaves.

And not a problem. I'll try to help you as best I can. Did you join the forum yet?


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Cam, You can get all kinds of Roach information here http://www.nyworms.com/roaches.htm

I have 1000+ Lobsters and 100 Hissers coming in later this week from a guy in Chicago. I will be using them for the Box Turtles, Redfoots and my son's Plated Lizard.


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

Tatooineboy said:


> They can survive longer than crix, thats for sure. Just feed them something high in protein and keep them slightly moist. They light dark areas, so a shady area would work well to keep them in
> 
> Silkworms work well, but they're hard to keep. They only eat mulberry leaves.
> 
> And not a problem. I'll try to help you as best I can. Did you join the forum yet?



I have not joined the Cham Forum...i don't think...actually i may have a year ago when I was researching them...i'll have to check:shy:

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cam (Mar 24, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Hey Cam, You can get all kinds of Roach information here http://www.nyworms.com/roaches.htm
> 
> I have 1000+ Lobsters and 100 Hissers coming in later this week from a guy in Chicago. I will be using them for the Box Turtles, Redfoots and my son's Plated Lizard.



Hey thank you!
Do the roaches carry as many parasite issues as crix?


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a good question. Anja may be better qualified to answer that.


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont think so, but I am not absolutely sure.


----------

